# Great Life/Pioneer pet foods



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This appears to be a small company that was started in 1996..they have their own plant and all of their food ingredients are from the U.S. I ordered the Pioneer venison formula to try on my Lily..it does not contain anything she is allergic to(eggs, chicken, cheese) and I pray she can adapt to this food as it is so much better than the Natural Balance. Protein is 22% and fat is 10%..it is lower on potatoes and has some high quality grains. I could not find the food anywhere so I had to order directly from the company.

About Us


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I clicked on the store locator and I see that it's sold in Pa. But not Ohio. It sounds like a good company.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm anxious to know how Rose, Lily and Eva like it. I love the fact that it's so low in protein, especially since I add a little Freshpet to Bailey's food.

How much was the shipping? It doesn't look like they carry it in NC.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like it's a really good product. I see that it's sold at two pet stores downtown in NYC. I'm so tempted but I don't think Tyler will ever eat commercial dog food.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh wow~ The main office is in southern Cali (simi valley) and there are a ton of stores that carry it around me.  thanks for the tip, April! Let us know how your girls like it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, April. I found a store that is actually closer than the feed store where I normally shop. 

I see that they have an American flag on the label and say manufactured in the USA from ingredients grown in the USA. This is just what I want. Now, if lots and lots of people by only the foods with this label more pet food makers will get on the wagon.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I'm anxious to know how Rose, Lily and Eva like it. I love the fact that it's so low in protein, especially since I add a little Freshpet to Bailey's food.
> 
> How much was the shipping? It doesn't look like they carry it in NC.


Shipping was expensive but I hope that eventually some of the online pet food stores will carry it. Eva is on the Fromm whitefish & vegetables-(it's 23/11) and doing well..I think I will keep her on it for now..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

One thing I like about this food is that it contains digestive enzymes as well as probiotics which (I think) would be really good for those babies that have digestive issues..I don't know of any food that contains digestive enzymes. They also have a whitefish formula that is 20/10.. I looked at the grain free but think it is too high in protein and fat for mine. I hope mine like this food..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Thank you, April. I found a store that is actually closer than the feed store where I normally shop.
> 
> I see that they have an American flag on the label and say manufactured in the USA from ingredients grown in the USA. This is just what I want. Now, if lots and lots of people by only the foods with this label more pet food makers will get on the wagon.


I heartily agree with you, GF!:wub::wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

April, i can't wait to hear how the girls do on it. I love the low protein and fat content. I'm pleasantly surprised that there are 3 places around me that carry it, which is very unusual. The kids just got a new bag of Fromm's Pork and Applesauce and once they finish that we'll give that food a try.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, you can't always go by what the locator says on a site. I called all 3 stores that supposedly carried the food and only one may be able to get it, she is calling her distributor on Monday and will call me. When i went to see how much it would cost to ship if it couldn't be something i can get locally and i went to choose my state and Florida isn't available to ship too. :blink: Hmm, i wonder why?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I almost tried it a couple of years ago but my pet boutiques didn't have grain-free samples for me to try so I passed on it. They had just started carrying it at the time and couldn't tell me too much about it.

I may give it a try at some point; the grain-free is higher in protein (30%) so I would have to try the grain versions...I've never fed food with grain included so I can't say whether mine would do well on it.

Their canned food looks really good also, I'll definitely have to try that if my pet boutiques carry the canned.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

aprilb said:


> This appears to be a small company that was started in 1996..they have their own plant and all of their food ingredients are from the U.S. I ordered the Pioneer venison formula to try on my Lily..it does not contain anything she is allergic to(eggs, chicken, cheese) and I pray she can adapt to this food as it is so much better than the Natural Balance. Protein is 22% and fat is 10%..it is lower on potatoes and has some high quality grains. I could not find the food anywhere so I had to order directly from the company.
> 
> About Us


April, one of my local stores back home is BIG on Great Life. I never tried it with Bailey but it looks like a decent food. Hey, I am making a trip back home in a couple of weeks...if you find out Lily likes it and you want to get some more, I can bring it back for you.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like a decent food


----------

